# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

August 18, 2016*

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Party of four today having a great time catching trout between rain and I managed somehow to keep them dry and bowed up. Love it when we get couples sharing a trip because it's fun hearing the stories and excitement and how they share this unique coastal experience together. This was the first of a two day trip so tomorrow we will pray for a break in the rain again at least enough to get out there and have a chance at a bite. Today though was thrilling for me to get not only some solid keepers but a full limit for occasional anglers out of the boat, not wade fishing, and actually IN the Seadrift and Port O Connor area, this isn't some name dropping going on while catching the fish down South, we are the real deal at Bay Flats Lodge and we are here for you year round, every day, doing it right, putting our clients in the right spot to catch fish themselves!!!

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.05 in *
Scattered thunderstorms this morning, then partly cloudy during the afternoon hours. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low around 80F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph..
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 87F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low around 80F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly cloudy. High 88F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow will prevail today and tonight as surface high pressure remains across the northern Gulf of Mexico and surface low pressure just west of Texas. Flow will increase to more moderate levels Friday. Scattered showers and isolated thunderstorms will continue today, gradually decreasing in activity through Friday as drier air moves into the region. Isolated showers on Saturday will lead to higher chances by Sunday into Monday as a cold front slides closer to the region. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 82.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics!*

Aug. 18, 2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*quackrack.net*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVaSwdu8pCc#t=14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Guests/Partners Video*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Donkey Red*

Huge red rumored to be in the 42" class was released while guest fishing at Bay Flats Lodge with Capt. Ben.


----------

